# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Τα παιγνίδια του Ερνέστο

## Vrasidas

Τις τελευταίες μέρες ξεκίνησε η τιτάνια προσπάθεια να φτιάξουμε νέα παιγνίδια και "προίκα" στον Ερνέστο. Ο Αη Βασίλης του έφερε ακόμα ένα κλουβί (τυχερούλη) στο οποίο παντως έδειξε αμέσως την προτιμησή του σε σχέση με το παλιό (παρ' οτι εμένα μου άρεσε το παλιό πιο πολύ, τα γούστα είναι του αφέντη έτσι δεν είναι; )
Ετσι ξαμολυθήκαμε στα ρέματα και τα μαγαζιά και αγοράσαμε (και κόψαμε) μπόλικο υλικό για τα παιγνίδια του μικρούλη. 

Πρόθεσή μου σε αυτό το θρεντ είναι να σας τα παρουσιάζω καθώς τα φτιάχνω, για να παίρνω και τις γνώμες σας. Υλικά, κατασκευή και τελικό αποτέλεσμα λοιπόν στη διάθεσή σας, ξεκινώντας από το νέο κλουβί και το πρώτο νέο παιγνίδι.

----------


## Vrasidas

Νέο κλουβάκι λοιπόν καθώς ο Ερνέστο ποτέ δε με πίστεψε όταν του έλεγα περί Αη βασίλη.



Ο μικρούλης αμέσως έδειξε ότι το γούσταρε περισσότερο από το άλλο κι έτσι ξεκίνησε η μετακόμιση. Μετά το επιβεβλημένο πλύσιμο φυσικά...



Η καρδούλα (μπροστά στην οποία και κοιμάται ο Ερνέστο) όλα τα λεφτά...



Μετά άρχισε η διακόσμηση, και η κατασκευή παιγνιδιών (από την οποία και ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες)
Ολη αυτή την ώρα ο πιτσιρικάς έβαζε...τρίποντα στην παιδική χαρά του

----------


## CreCkotiels

άντε με το καλό να τελειώσετε ότι ξεκινήσατε με επιτυχία και ανταπόκριση !!!
Ελπιζω και ο πιτσιρίκος να βοηθάει ...ή είναι τελείως πασάς?? :Character0005:

----------


## Vrasidas

Η αγορά (και το κοψιμο) υλικών απέφερε πολύ πραμα.
Ξύλο balsa για μάσημα, γκοφρέ χαρτί, σκοινάκια, χαντρούλες , πλαστικά καλαμάκια, σκαλίτσες και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ καμπανάκια και ... πλαστικές πιπίλες για τις οποίες τρελλαινόμαστε.






Μεταξωτό χαρτί, κουδουνάκια, στεφανάκια λυγαριάς, λινός σπάγγος, μεταξωτός σπάγγος.


Καλαμάκια, χόρτο για κατασκευές , (κι άλλος) σπάγκος, ξυλαράκια , και ενα σωρό ακόμα (και ο καφές του μπατλερ)



Και φυσικά δυο σακούλες μαύρες κλαδιά (μουριά και λεμονιά)

----------


## Vrasidas

> άντε με το καλό να τελειώσετε ότι ξεκινήσατε με επιτυχία και ανταπόκριση !!!
> Ελπιζω και ο πιτσιρίκος να βοηθάει ...ή είναι τελείως πασάς??


Πασαααας, αφέντης. 
Δοκιμάζει απλως τα νέα παιγνίδια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κλασικός , αγαπημένος Ερνέστο !!Τον λατρεύω ... :Happy0045: 
Πώπωπωωωωω... άντε με το καλό αυτά κάνουν για πάρα πολλά παιγνίδια!!
Υπομονή και έμπνευση!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## Vrasidas

Το πρώτο παιγνίδι είχε σκοπο να γίνει γέφυρα αλλά με τις οδηγίες του αφέντη έγινε σχεδία. Η οποία παρουσιάζεται παρακάτω και έγινε αποδεκτή με δαγκωνιες και τσιριγματα χαράς, και πλεον εχει μονιμη θέση στο κλουβι. 
Ας τη δουμε με τη σειρα...

4 κομματια ξύλο 13 εκατοστών, δεμένα σε τετράγωνο από ξύλο μουριάς. 



Άλλα 7 κομμάτια στο ίδιο μήκος, από το ίδιο ξύλο



Τρύπημα και στις δύο άκρες καθενός απο τα 7 παραπανω ξυλαράκια, ωστε να περναει ο σπαγγος από μέσα



Πέρασμα σπάγγου και χαντρών διαφόρων χρωμάτων (οι χάντρες είναι ξύλινες βαμένες με μη τοξικά χρώματα) ανάμεσα στα ξύλα




Δέσιμο όλων μαζί και στερέωμα πάνω στη βάση που φτιάξαμε πρώτη. Ολα αυτά με σπάγκο και καθόλου καρφιά ή βίδες



Στερέωμα στο κλουβί υπό την υψηλή επίβλεψη του αφέντη (προέβλεψα ωστε τα ξύλα της βάσης να προεξέχουν λίγο ώστε να περασουν ανάμεσα απο τα καγκελα και να στερεωθούν έτσι


Το τελικό οκ από τον Ερνέστο που διάλεξε για ησυχαστήριό του την σχεδία...



Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα....

----------


## Vrasidas

Μας περίσσεψαν ξύλα διαφορετικού πάχους από παλιότερα κατεστραμμένα παιγνίδια. Τα κάναμε κούνια με κλασικό τρόπο, με συμπλήρωμα ενα καμπανάκι με χαντρες.
Ας τη δουμε
Χρειαστήκαμε παιδική κόλλα, δύο γαντζους, αλυσίδα και χαντρούλες και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ καμπανάκι.




Ο αφέντης ενέκρινε.

----------


## Vrasidas

Φυσικά τα ξύλα εχουν πλυθει, βραστει και καθαριστεί με νερο και ξύδι και στη συνέχεια αποξηραθεί πριν τη χρήση τους.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρέπει να ... κακοπερνάει ο Ερνέστο!!  :Laugh: 
Πήρε τα δωράκια του λίγο πιο νωρίς το παιδίίίί!!!!  :: 

 :112:  :39:

----------


## xrisam

Όλα είναι τέλεια!!!! Μπράβο Διονύση!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ολα πολυ ωραια! Μια ερωτηση, το γκοφρε χαρτι ειναι ασφαλες;

----------


## Vrasidas

> Ολα πολυ ωραια! Μια ερωτηση, το γκοφρε χαρτι ειναι ασφαλες;


Ρωτησα εκει που το πηρα και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι βαμμενο με μπογια για παιδια, για να μη το δαγκωσουν κτλ. Να σου πω την αλήθεια του εχω ξαναφτιαξει παιγνιδι με χαρτι απο το ιδιο μαγαζί και δεν είχαμε θέματα.

----------


## Vrasidas

> Πρέπει να ... κακοπερνάει ο Ερνέστο!! 
> Πήρε τα δωράκια του λίγο πιο νωρίς το παιδίίίί!!!!


Ναι και ακομα και τωρα ο Αη Βασιλης του φτιαχνει τα ... πρωτοχρονιατικα  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

> Όλα είναι τέλεια!!!! Μπράβο Διονύση!!


Ο διαβολάκος ήδη αρχισε να επεξεργαζεται τροπους να καταστρεψει τη σχεδία του και περναει ωρες εκει  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Γρηηηηηγορα μπατλερ φτιαξε τα επομενα!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## petran

> Το πρώτο παιγνίδι είχε σκοπο να γίνει γέφυρα αλλά με τις οδηγίες του αφέντη έγινε σχεδία. Η οποία παρουσιάζεται παρακάτω και έγινε αποδεκτή με δαγκωνιες και τσιριγματα χαράς, και πλεον εχει μονιμη θέση στο κλουβι. 
> Ας τη δουμε με τη σειρα...
> 
> 4 κομματια ξύλο 13 εκατοστών, δεμένα σε τετράγωνο από ξύλο μουριάς. 
> 
> 
> 
> Άλλα 7 κομμάτια στο ίδιο μήκος, από το ίδιο ξύλο
> 
> ...


Ειναι τοσο ζουζουνι ο Ερνεστακος σου,που τον βλεπω να την κανει με τη σχεδία και να ''παιζει''τον ναυαγο(Τομ Χανκς) ::  ::  :Happy0065:  :Happy: 
Ποιος τη χαρη του....Φτου φτου φτου..

----------


## Vrasidas

Χαχαχα! Να σαι καλα Πέτρο μου, ήδη έχει αρχίσει να μασουλαει τις χαντρες και να τη διαλύει, οποτε του ετοιμαζω "καβατζα" σχεδία  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vrasidas

Δύο κρεμαστά παιγνιδάκια για τον αφέντη, για να ακονιζει το ράμφος του. Υλικά, διαδρομή,αποτέλεσμα

Η κρεμαστή κούνια με τα καλαμάκια και τις χάντρες
Υλικά : Στεφανάκι από ξύλο λυγαριάς, λινός σπάγκος , ξύλινες χάντρες

Κόβουμε τρια κομματια σπαγκο, μακρια , περναμε εναλλαξ κομμενα καλαμάκια και χάντρες και τα δενουμε σε τρια σημεια στο στεφανι λυγαριας. Τελος τα διδραχμα.

----------


## Vrasidas

Χαρτί για σκίσιμο, ξύλα για μασημα

Υλικά : Μεταξωτό χαρτί, σπάγκος μεταξωτός, χάντρες, ξύλο μπάλσα.
Κοβουμε κομματακια χαρτιου και ξύλου και τα περνάμε εναλλάξ με χάντρες ή/και καλαμάκια στο σπαγκο

----------


## mixalisss

αν θα έπρεπε να κάνω μια ευχή για το 2015 θα ήταν όλοι όση έχουν κατοικίδια να τα φροντίζουν τόσο καλά όσο εσύ Διονύση και να σταματήσουμε επιτελούς να βλέπουμε εικόνες από βασανισμένα ζώα. πραγματικά σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## kouklakis

Χρονια πολλα με υγεια!
Μπραβο φιλε βασιλιας ο Ernesto και ετσι πρεπει!

----------


## Vrasidas

> αν θα έπρεπε να κάνω μια ευχή για το 2015 θα ήταν όλοι όση έχουν κατοικίδια να τα φροντίζουν τόσο καλά όσο εσύ Διονύση και να σταματήσουμε επιτελούς να βλέπουμε εικόνες από βασανισμένα ζώα. πραγματικά σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μιχάλη αλλά νομίζω είναι το κλίμα της παρέας εδώ, όπως και η ζεστασιά με την οποία δέχονται τους νέους φίλους που σίγουρα θα έχουν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ξεχνάω ποτέ τι χρωστάω σε όλα τα παιδια εδώ μέσα, καθώς λίγο περισσότερο απο ενα χρονο πριν μπήκα εδώ ως πλήρως άσχετος έως επικίνδυνος  :Stick Out Tongue:  και παρ' ολα αυτά χωρίς κανεις να βαρυγκομήσει με δέχτηκαν και με ενημέρωσαν ώστε να μπορώ να προσφέρω έστω τα ελαχιστα στον παίδαρό μου, αλλά και με τις φτωχές γνώσεις που αποκομίζω να βοηθάω κι άλλους. 

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε όλοι μας!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Χρονια πολλα με υγεια!
> Μπραβο φιλε βασιλιας ο Ernesto και ετσι πρεπει!


Aνταποδίδω τις ευχές από την καρδιά μου φίλε Πάνο, με κάθε ευτυχία σε σενα και αυτους που αγαπάς.
Ναι είναι King Ernesto ο μικρούλης μου, με τη μεγαλη του καρδιά και την τσαχπινια του  :Happy:

----------


## kouklakis

κοιτα μην νομιζεις εχω lovebird που ειναι ηρεμα με τα παιχνιδια αλλα εχω και μερικα που δεν μενει τιποτα απο οσα παιχνιδια τους βαζω μεσα τα κανουν ροκανιδια!
αχαχαχ

----------


## Vrasidas

Aργήσαμε λίγο αλλα ... δεν είμαστε της κοπτοραπτικής ακριβώς.
Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια της...θείας του Ερνέστο (της αδερφής μου) ετοιμάζουμε το νέο σκέπασμα του κλουβιου του και την διακόσμησή του. Μια αρχική ιδέα και συντομα θα το ανεβασω και σε "κομματια"  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχα δεν παιζεστε....

----------


## xrisam

Τέλειο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτο! Αυτός είναι άντρας, με την προίκα του!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Του φτιαξαμε ακομα ενα παιγνιδακι αλλα προλαβε και το διελυσε σε μια μερα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Θα του το ξαναφτιάξω και θα ανεβασω τις αναλογες φωτο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχα, αυτό το πλάσμα δεν έχει καθόλου αυτοσυγκράτηση πια;;;;;;  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

> Χαχαχαχα, αυτό το πλάσμα δεν έχει καθόλου αυτοσυγκράτηση πια;;;;;;


Xχαχαχα μα τι λες τώρα; Εβαλα ενα παιγνιδι του σε ενα τσαντακι που εχω και ο γιγαντας σε χρονο μηδέν κατεστρεψε το φερμουαρ  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι δυνατόν καλέ!!!! Και ο Αρθούρος θα μου κάνει ζουζουνιές, αλλά νομίζω ο Ερνέστο ξεπερνάει τα όρια!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Χαχαχα τον εχω καπως καλομαθημένο, αλλα γενικα αν του δείξω οτι πρεπει να κατσει καλα καθεται. Αλλα αν μου κανει μούτρα για κατι αλίμονό μου  :Fighting0030:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κάθεται ε;;;; Και εμένα γιατί περνάει κάθε φορά το δικό του!!!!!;;;;;  ::  Πλάκα κάνω, δεν σου χαλάω άλλο το θέμα με off topic  :winky:  Ανυπομονούμε να μας δείξεις και άλλα παιχνίδια!!! Έτσι για να παίρνουμε ιδέες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Ερνέστο ο τερμινέιτορ!!!

----------


## e2014

διονυση ειναι φοβερο αυτο που ειδα,μπραβο και σε εσενα και στη θεια του ερνεστο!!!! οσο για το μικρο,τι να πουμε πια.... τα λογια ειναι περιττα!!!!

----------

